# My Herd!



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

It's getting so nice out around here and I have been graining the goats and can say I am happy with where they are at!! Here's my small herd of 5!
Herd Queen--> Sunset Ridge Fainters Isabell








Junior Does
OakTree Farms Lila 








OakTree Farms Raiden (not a great pic)









My Bucks
Pine Acres Santiago 








And my first homebred keeper
Riverside Fainters Cash--> Sire is Santiago and dam is Isabell.. Pictured here at 3 months old!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Cuties


Kayla Renee


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What cuties! Cash is good looking


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks. I am very happy with him!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

They look so sweet!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

They can be sweet when they want to....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

LOVE them ! What pretty colors too , soooo nice  
They all look wonderful and happy !


----------



## animaldude888 (Jun 24, 2014)

Raiden looks like he's wearing a shirt! So cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I see you like black and white


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks and I do love black and white.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Very nice goats. I really like Raidens markings


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Cash is my favorite!! 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks! Fingers crossed everyone should be bred! Izzy and Raiden where bred to Tigo and Lila to Cash! I can't wait to show Cash this season!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I think Cash is absolutely gorgeous! I'm not very knowledgeable on fainters but think they are pretty. What all can you do with fainters?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Fainters or myotonics are actually meat goats, the meat is suppose to be very tender. I breed and show mine, they make awesome pets!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Riverside Fainters said:


> Thanks! Fingers crossed everyone should be bred! Izzy and Raiden where bred to Tigo and Lila to Cash! I can't wait to show Cash this season!


I want Lila and Cash's baby (babies) lol those 2 are gonna be cute together lol lol lol lol lol lol

❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

This is my myotonic buck... Not as cool as CASH but...

































❤Kayla❤


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

He's pretty! Is he registered?


----------

